# a lure you have complete confidence in that no one else fishes



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

name a lure that you have complete confidence in and that you think very few others fish.

dardevle 2/5 oz spoon. "imp"

This spoon catches everything in all types of water and casts a country mile. Nice drop rate, great action, fish it at all depths. If I could only fish with two lures, the first would be a crankbait and the second would be this spoon.


----------



## FishGuru (Feb 26, 2010)

The discontinued gulp minnow worm in any color rigged in every way produced well for me. Last time I found them online bought a load of them.


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheap tube kits from walmart. A small jig head I've caught more fish on that then anything else combined and can't find them anymore. Gives me more time to practice other stuff though so no complaints


----------



## Mason32nd (May 18, 2011)

i personally love a good old Zara Spook


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

1/2 oz Kastmaster in silver/blue


----------



## Mark Komo (Aug 26, 2009)

renosky. Some folks use em, most folks dont.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

10fish said:


> 1/2 oz Kastmaster in silver/blue


I take it you have some of the little cleos in silver blue?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Tiny torpedo (clear). They used to use it on an old fishin show called "Rod and Reel Streamside". Bass hammer it.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

a lure you have complete confidence in that no one else fishes 

delongs need i say more


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

fishguru ; fishermen factory outlet has a lot of hard to find gulp baits.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

wroung spelling, fisherman,s factory outlet


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Creme natural worms. Ive used them for years and have yet to see them in another box. Except my brothers when i outfished him and he had to get some.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

3/16 oz weighted texas rigged Yum Dinger in 20 foot of water especially on moderatly windy days.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the one nobody elce knows about. im keeping it that way.LOL.
sherman

all kidding aside i still use the little bass magnet lures. and boy are they hard to find.


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

I used to have a canoe and access to a couple of good size farm ponds. A six pack of Strohs and a good drift with a 2" silver flatfish would catch anything in the pond including me when Jamie tried casting against the wind!! Ouch!


----------



## youngpondfisher (Sep 10, 2010)

a white rooster tail. catches anything.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I think a jig and twister tail is the most versatile and productive for any species fish. If your not targeting one species and just want to catch a boat load of fish, I'll put it up against any lure you want.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

The only lure I will cast for nite eyes now...just ordered 2 backups


Mark Komo said:


> renosky. Some folks use em, most folks dont.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Totally agree....i have caught up to a 17" largemouth on those..and steelies on the smaller ones


CatchNrelease said:


> I think a jig and twister tail is the most versatile and productive for any species fish. If your not targeting one species and just want to catch a boat load of fish, I'll put it up against any lure you want.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have a old qtr oz bagley crawfish color crk bt if its in a pond i will catch it with this lure,went wading twice to save it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BUCK6060 said:


> I used to have a canoe and access to a couple of good size farm ponds. A six pack of Strohs and a good drift with a 2" silver flatfish would catch anything in the pond including me when Jamie tried casting against the wind!! Ouch!


A coachdog U-20 flatfish or an orange flatfish work for me


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Little Cleo, Blue and silver, green and silver, rainbow trout.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

1 lure that I have complete faith in to catch a fish? It has to be this:


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice fly.....how long is it?


sbreech said:


> 1 lure that I have complete faith in to catch a fish? It has to be this:




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry rooster tails, twister tails, yum dingers, and tiny torpedoes don't qualify. !GULP!? Let's not go there...that stuff doesn't count. lol.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

and with all this talk about cleos and kastmasters. Acme makes another great spoon, the K.O. Wobbler. I believe I have the 1/4 oz green/silver. What a fish catcher!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Nice fly.....how long is it?
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Thanks! It's about 3/4 the width of a dime.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

CatchNrelease said:


> I think a jig and twister tail is the most versatile and productive for any species fish. If your not targeting one species and just want to catch a boat load of fish, I'll put it up against any lure you want.


I concur.
The jig and twister tail is way under appreciated and under utilized by serious fisherman. Give me a bag of 3" twister tails some quality wide-gap 1/8th ounce jig heads, a light action spinning rod, and a nice stretch of river and as far as I'm concerned that is pretty close to a slice of heaven on earth.

Caught on a jig and twister tail in the past month or so (you can see the jig and twister tail in the lip of the big smallie in the upper left corner):


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Couldn't agree more


LearningtoFly said:


> I concur.
> The jig and twister tail is way under appreciated and under utilized by serious fisherman. Give me a bag of 3" twister tails some quality wide-gap 1/8th ounce jig heads, a light action spinning rod, and a nice stretch of river and as far as I'm concerned that is pretty close to a slice of heaven on earth.
> 
> Caught on a jig and twister tail in the past month or so (you can see the jig and twister tail in the lip of the big smallie in the upper left corner):




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Field and stream rates the curly tail grub the #1 lure also.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Yo-Zuri walk'n dog. They don't make them anymore, but they are awesome, best walk the dog type lure I've used. I find them on ebay sometimes and snatch em up.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

A lure that I have complete confidence in that nobody uses: a flatfish or lazy ike


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

When I started using the Keitech line of swimbaits about 5 yrs ago...I don't think anyone else around was using them....people started seeing the results and asking about them. They work so well and through only word of mouth......they have to be one of LBF's best sellers!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

BINGO James!!!


JamesT said:


> name a lure that you have complete confidence in and that you think very few others fish.
> 
> *dardevle 2/5 oz spoon.* "imp"
> 
> This spoon catches everything in all types of water and casts a country mile. Nice drop rate, great action, fish it at all depths. If I could only fish with two lures, the first would be a crankbait and the second would be this spoon.



Also, Johnson Silver Minnow.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

What's funny is field and stream named the dardevle spinnie (their 1/4 oz spoon) their #2 lure of all time. Who the heck uses a spinnie, especially in Ohio. NOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOONNNNNNNEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! Their list must be at least 40 years old lol.

I CAN'T CATCH A FISH ON the Silver Minnow though.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

A unknown lure that I use that is great is the trout magnet or crappie magnet. They come in two sizes for different fish. I have caught bass, bluegill, crappie, trout and other species on this lure. They are fairly cheap too.


----------



## JKadam (Apr 4, 2011)

Joe's flies. Few people around here seem to know what they are. It's a little closer to a slower action rooster tail. I've caught SMB, LMB, pike, bluegill, crappie, perch, saugeye, white bass, rainbow trout, brown trout, and probably a few more I'm not thinking of. They come in 1/16, 1/8,and 1/4 oz.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I use only one lure 99% of the year, but an uncommon lure would be the rebel humpback floater crank, in black and silver, huge wobble and dives less than six inches, when I do find them, I buy them all

_Droid_


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

A 36yr old orange and black lazy Ike.


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Heddon tiny tad.... the new tiny tad imitations do not work like the tiny tad. Also must say the berkley frenzy. The tiny tad is awesome in canada. The berkeley frenzy is great on lake erie. In fact last week i caught a 6lb walleye while bass fishing on lake erie in 22 fow on the frenzy and it happens all the time.:T


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

KC Twitcher a sweet little topwater minnow that is loaded with MOJO!!!


----------



## Duane867 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sexy Shad Big-O.


----------



## Duane867 (Jul 11, 2011)

catfishnut said:


> A 36yr old orange and black lazy Ike.


That used to be my number 2 go to bait !  Loved my old Ike ! Was stolen along with al my bass baits and box 4 years ago though  
Had well over 150 classic baits in that box. Never find them again either


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Older Storm Wiggle Warts, can't keep the fish off them.........Mark


----------

